# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Αλλαγή νερού στις ποτίστρες το καλοκαίρι.

## stam72

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τώρα που έχουν  αρχίσει για τα καλά οι ζέστες τι γίνεται με την αλλαγή του νερού στις ποτίστρες κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας. Χθες για παράδειγμα που ήμουν σπίτι ήδη κατά τις 12:00 π.μ το νερό ήταν αρκετά ζεστό παρότι έχω τα κλουβιά στη σκιά. Μέχρι τα απόγευμα το άλλαξα άλλη μια φορά. Πιστεύω ότι σε περίοδο καύσωνα θα χρειαστεί να αλλάζουμε το νερό τουλάχστον 2-3 φορέσ τη μέρα. Τι γίνεται όμως τις εργάσιμες μέρες που λείπουμε όλη τη μέρα από το σπίτι? Σκέφτομαι να συνδέσω τις ποτίστρες στο αυτόματο πότισμα, με μια εναλλαγή στις 12:00 πμ και άλλη μια στις 15:00 μ.μ. αλλά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω με τα νερά που θα υπερχειλίζουν. Αν βγάλω τους πάτους και αφήνω να χύνεται το νερό απευθείας στο δάπεδο που υπάρχει σιφώνι? Το ξέρω ότι θα έχω θέμα με τις ακαθαρσίες, τα σπόρια και τα πούπουλα αλλά για δύο μήνες θα κάνω υπομονή και καθάρισμα μπαλκονιού πρωί βράδυ. 
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε καμιά λύση?

----------


## jk21

Αν η ποτιστρα σου ειναι μεγαλη και δεν εχει διαφανες χρωμα αλλα πχ μπλε ,ναι μεν ζεσταινεται το νερο ,αλλα με ποιο αργο ρυθμο .Αλλαζε οσο μπορεις πιο συχνα και αν ειναι με μπιλλια και ζεστο να ειναι ,δεν εχει βακτηρια αν το αλλαζεις καθε μερα .Τα πουλια θα πιουνε νερο ακομα και αν ειναι και 30 βαθμων .πιο πανω δεν νομιζω .Απο κει περα υπαρχου συστηματα αυτοματης τροφοδοτησης με ειδικες βαλβιδες - πιπιλες ,αν το ψαξεις

----------


## Antigoni87

Πράγματι οι μπλε ποτίστρες έχω παρατηρήσει κ εγώ να ζεσταίνουν λίιιγο πιο αργά το νερό!
Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν κάνει καλό, ευκαιρία να μάθω, αλλά περσι στις μεγάλες ζέστες έβαζα κ ένα παγάκι μες στην ποτίστρα κ έτσι έμενε πολύ πιο δροσερό για πιο πολλή ώρα.
Κανένα πουλάκι δεν έπαθε κάτι από αυτό, αλλά αν δεν είναι σωστό δεν θα το ξανακάνω!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Πράγματι οι μπλε ποτίστρες έχω παρατηρήσει κ εγώ να ζεσταίνουν λίιιγο πιο αργά το νερό!
> Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν κάνει καλό, ευκαιρία να μάθω, αλλά περσι στις μεγάλες ζέστες έβαζα κ ένα παγάκι μες στην ποτίστρα κ έτσι έμενε πολύ πιο δροσερό για πιο πολλή ώρα.
> Κανένα πουλάκι δεν έπαθε κάτι από αυτό, αλλά αν δεν είναι σωστό δεν θα το ξανακάνω!



αντιγόνη εγώ αυτό το έκανα προχθές επειδή έκανε πάρα πολύ ζέστη....ελπίζω να μην έκανα καμιά γκάφα  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## CyberPanos

Γιατι να κανατε γκαφα?
Το παγακι νερο ειναι,το μονο θεμα ειναι αν βαλεις πολλα και παγωσει πολυ το νερο εκει δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο να πιει τοσο παγωμενο αλλα 1 παγακι δεν υπαρχει θεμα βαζω και εγω για να το κραταει λιγο περισσοτερο δροσερο.

----------


## teo24

Εγω στις πολλες ζεστες βαζω μισο ψυγειου και μισο βρυσης.Επισης τα αλλαζω 3 φορες την μερα.

----------


## marlene

*Καλή η ιδέα με το παγάκι.. Και αν είναι μέσα σε ποτίστρα με το νερό μισό-μισό (βρύσης-ψυγείου) τότε απλά θα το διατηρεί δροσερό δίχως να το παγώνει!*

----------


## giorgos@

το ιδιο πρόβλημα εχω και με τις πατηθρες ζεστενονται παρα πολυ

----------

